
Show HN: MostPopular.xyz – Discover top-rated Amazon products, iOS apps and more - geoffweg
http://www.mostpopular.xyz/
======
geoffweg
Hi HN!

I’m excited to share MostPopular.xyz. It’s a place where you can find the
highest-rated Amazon products, iOS apps, and Chrome Extensions.

I was inspired to make this product after realizing how much I have come to
rely on customer reviews when making a purchase decision—trying to find that
sweet spot where a product has a high rating from a large number of reviewers
(e.g. 4.8 stars from 13,000 people). So I thought it would be helpful to
collect of bunch of these top products in one place.

I think the result is awesome. MostPopular.xyz provides a super clean shopping
experience. \- Rather than getting 50,000+ results when searching for a
bluetooth speaker, you get one result that most people love. \- Rather than
seeing confusing “best seller” labels, you get one result that was carefully
selected based on number of reviews, average rating, release date, ratings
fraud indicators, and more. The site is great as a starting point or reference
during your search for something to buy.

Check it out! I would love to hear what you think.

p.s. Happy Amazon Prime Day!

